# Orbitur Camping Club Discounts



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

According to the Orbitur web site, membership of their Camping Club attracts a 15% discount on site fees and, what appears to be a 50% discount for 'retired people and pensioners'. 
I'm just wondering what proof, if any, you need to provide that you're retired - or whether they would just accept the fact that you're over 60? We're both 'retired', but not yet of pensionable age.
Please does anyone have any experience of this scheme?
Many Thanks
Chris


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

I would be interested in more information on this too. We will both be retired and of pensionable age by next spring when we intend to go to Portugal


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Chris I could be wrong but I think the 50% reduction is off of the card price, not site prices.

They have a scheme for reduced site fees out of season, you have to be a club member and to buy a "book" of pass tickets at €10 per ticket I think there are 10 tickets to a book and they can be used at any of the Portuguese Orbitur sites, for some reason they do not publicise this on their web site, you have to buy it at any one of their sites, they then can be used at any of the others, or all at the one you are at.

Have used it the last couple of years and will be doing so again later this year when we go.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks John - I thought it might be a bit like ACSI. Buying tickets up front sounds a bit restrictive (never used Camping Cheques for that reason). 
It will be our 1st trip to Portugal - well in the van anyway - we did have one holiday in the Algarve many moons ago. So any info will be useful.

Currently looking at apparent mess up with tolls  8O :?


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

John, thanks you. Yes, you're right. I've re-read the web site, and it is, indeed, 50% off the cost of the card! Still looks like good value, though. I think we'll go for it.

The Orbitur sites seem to get mixed reviews, but I'm not too concerned. We don't want all-singing-all-dancing, just somewhere secure with hook up. 

We may see you there!

Chris


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

The Orbitur sites are very quite at this time of year,but all very clean and tidy.

Les


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

We like Valverde,between Pria da Luz and Lagos.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We have an Orbitur Discount card that we got some years ago. The system might have changed now but then I e-mailed their HQ in Lisbon, filled in an online form, and they sent us a plastic card - free. We flashed that at any Orbitur site in Portugal and got a discount. That was the theory. In practise, in winter which is when we used it, they were so grateful for our custom that we got a huge discount in most places anyway. We always present our CCI card, ACSI card and Orbitur card and they give us the best price of the three in most places.

If it is still free then it is worth getting one but I'd suggest not paying for one.

G

Edit to add: there is no expiry date on ours. It was the Seniors Card not the Orbitur Camping Club type one.

Just checked the address; actually in Porto not Lisbon:

ORBITUR Intercâmbio de Turismo SA - Av. da Boavista, 1681, 3º, Salas 5 a 8 - 4100-132 Porto - Portugal -

Tel: 00 351 22 6061360 - Fax: 00 351 22 6063590 - Mobile: 00351 932420602 -

[email protected]


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Just had another look on the website and it gives the option of applying on line but it appears it is no longer free! Shame


----------

